# new projects



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Build along. Appletree natural and birch.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

They both look cool to me man!


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Little carving...


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Cool looking good


----------



## Emitto (Sep 11, 2013)

Really like that natty!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Man, I'm looking forward to the finished product!


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow! I love the shape of the boardcut, I can't wait for it to be done.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Sweet!


----------



## DestroyerOfEVIL (May 11, 2015)

This one looks like it's going to be a good one! Your's always are.

-Destroyer


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Both of them are awesome


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Appletree natural is finished. Coated with beeswax and hand polished. Decide to keep it simple,cos wood is nice enoug.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Beautiful! I love the flowing shape. Now for the boardcut.


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Very nice work-along and yes the apple is the apple of my eye. Nice nice nice. Will be eager to see other one done...I really like that design...sort of gothic exotic lord of the rings flavor, and ergonomically cool.

The apple wood natty was aged on the tree, dead wood, hard, colorful. My apple forks dad and I made when I was a pup were almost stark white for we used green wood. We debarked them, no sanding, notched the fork tips and tied on Alliance Sterling bands with kite string for TTF. They dried while we used them! Pretty crude really but they worked.

The thing that makes nattys so strong and aesthetically appealing as well (balanced in appearance) is the fact the wasp waist (juncture of the handle with the forks) is twice as thick as the forks, assuring a strong frame. If you think about it, all or almost all nattys are like that.

Let's look at physics.

1 fork's stress + 1 fork's stress = 2 fork stresses = 2x material at the wasp waist to handle it. The tree knows this however some humans haven't learned what trees "know".


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

"Mandalorian energy caster"????


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

That's really neat! Did you make the parts? Also, I like the star wars reference.


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

d3moncow said:


> That's really neat! Did you make the parts? Also, I like the star wars reference.


 thanks! Made some of parts,brass"skcrew"is from old vcr like to take strange looking parts from various sources. Never know when you may need it☺.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

ile66 said:


> d3moncow said:
> 
> 
> > That's really neat! Did you make the parts? Also, I like the star wars reference.
> ...


That's a good idea. It certainly works well with that. I wasn't sure if you machined it or something.


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Copper mythosaur etch (ferro chlorid)for "mandalorian"????


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thats so cool any chance for a how to video ? or a build along ? Your slings really need to get materialized on my slingshot range


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Sights for nocturnal activities????.


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

Wow, you've been busy! First off, the mythosaur is really interesting, the acid etching turned out very well. Second, I really like all the holes drilled in the shaped parts, it makes a nice effect. Lastly, the night sights look like fun.


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

d3moncow said:


> Wow, you've been busy! First off, the mythosaur is really interesting, the acid etching turned out very well. Second, I really like all the holes drilled in the shaped parts, it makes a nice effect. Lastly, the night sights look like fun.


Thanks! I have second thought about mythosaur etch thingie,in paper model it looks fine. i can't get it fit nicely in slingshot.but i allways have plan b. Later plan to make holster and i'm sure it will fit there


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

ile66 said:


> d3moncow said:
> 
> 
> > Wow, you've been busy! First off, the mythosaur is really interesting, the acid etching turned out very well. Second, I really like all the holes drilled in the shaped parts, it makes a nice effect. Lastly, the night sights look like fun.
> ...


That's quite a good idea! Shame it won't fit on the slingshot itself, but a holster would look great too.


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

"Mandalorian"
In last pic,gitd sights are not "charged"(with flash light)


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Ready for hunting bantha????


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

So cool and the patsh wow


----------



## d3moncow (Aug 29, 2014)

It's even better than I expected! I love the energy caster part. Also, good luck with your bantha hunting!


----------



## Cluaranach (Feb 25, 2015)

This thread is so full of creative energy, that I almost don't know where to begin. Oh great and mighty "Mand'alor, " hunter of banthas. 

This is a pretty cool piece of sci-fi arsenal. Coolest of cool. Love it! I'm thinking that publishers of science fiction should hire you to design some of their fantasy weaponry for cover art. I have a feeling that their is no limit to your extraordinary imagination.

Fabulous job there!


----------



## ile66 (May 28, 2015)

Cluaranach said:


> This thread is so full of creative energy, that I almost don't know where to begin. Oh great and mighty "Mand'alor, " hunter of banthas.
> 
> This is a pretty cool piece of sci-fi arsenal. Coolest of cool. Love it! I'm thinking that publishers of science fiction should hire you to design some of their fantasy weaponry for cover art. I have a feeling that their is no limit to your extraordinary imagination.
> 
> Fabulous job there!


My most humbled thanks!


----------



## sagecraft (Mar 1, 2015)

crazy cool slings!!!


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

:bowdown: Excelente , muchas gracias por mostrar los detalles .


----------



## derandy (Dec 28, 2014)

Wwwwwhat are you doing? This is sooo crazy cool....baam


----------

